# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  اليوم عيد ميلاد مين؟ اليوم عيد ميلاد شمس الشمّوسة .. شمس ابو ربيع ^^

## هدوء عاصف

*اقتربوا اقتربوا .. تعالوا فالفرحة تملأ منتدانا اليوم ..

فاليوم عيد ميلاد شمس المنتدى ..

 "شمس أبو ربيع"




كل عام وأنتِ مصدر النور

كل عام وأنتِ مصدر الفرح

كل عام وأنا أجمع كلماتي

لكي أصنع منها قلادة أهديكِ إياها

.. وبمشاعر خالية من التزييف

اقول لكِ : كل عام وآمالك وأمانيك تتحقق 

 ومختصر قولي ... !!!

كل عام وأنتِ بألف ألف خير



ميـــلاد سعيد وعمر مديد بإذن الله

عقبااااااااااال .... المــ100ـئة ســنة

  

 تمنياتي لكِ بحياة هادئة وسعيدة
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف



----------


## Kasmoo

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا شمس ابو ربيع

----------


## دموع الغصون

تمر الأيام..وتمضي السنين..نكبر ونكبر..وتتغير نظرتنا للحياة في كل مرحلة من عمرنا..كما يزيد حبنا لها ومعرفتنا كم هي ثمينة..
كل عام و أنتِ بألف خير 


*شـمـــس** 
*

العمر كله يارب  
بتمنالك حياة سعيدة مليئة بالمسرات  
وان شاء الله بتكون سنة خير عليكِ بتحقق كل أحلامك
*

* هدوء عاصف
مشكور على هذه المبادرة الجميلة  
دمتَ ودام مداد عطائك

----------


## الوسادة

*و الله يا ريته عئبال الميت سنة يا شموسة كم صار عمرك شموسة ؟؟؟




يا طير طاير بالسما
ميل على حبيبي و قول له
كل عام و أنت بألف خير و هنا
و ربي يزيد عمره كل سنة سنة 






هادي الكيكة للحفلة 











مع حبي

الوسادة*

----------


## shams spring

> *اقتربوا اقتربوا .. تعالوا فالفرحة تملأ منتدانا اليوم ..
> 
> فاليوم عيد ميلاد شمس المنتدى ..
> 
>  "شمس أبو ربيع"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
وانــــت بخــــير يا رب .....

هدووووووووووووووووءة *_* تسلملي يا رب
كل زوووووووووووووووء
جد مش عارفة شو بدي احكي ...... غمرتني بزوءك ولطـــــفك هدووووووووء 
no coment ............ *_**

----------


## shams spring

> 


يسلمووو هدوووووووووووء 
زوووووووووء والله ..... 
وانت بالف الف خير يا رب
  :SnipeR (87):  :SnipeR (87): 

*_*

----------


## shams spring

> كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا شمس ابو ربيع


*وانت طيــــب كسمـو .... يسلمو كلك زوووء*

----------


## shams spring

> تمر الأيام..وتمضي السنين..نكبر ونكبر..وتتغير نظرتنا للحياة في كل مرحلة من عمرنا..كما يزيد حبنا لها ومعرفتنا كم هي ثمينة..
> كل عام و أنتِ بألف خير 
> 
> 
> *شـمـــس** 
> *
> 
> العمر كله يارب  
> بتمنالك حياة سعيدة مليئة بالمسرات  
> ...



وانتــــي بخير حبيبتي دمووع .... تسلميلي يا رب ....
وبرجع بحكي يسلموو يا هدوء على هالمبادرة الرائعة ^_^

----------


## shams spring

> *و الله يا ريته عئبال الميت سنة يا شموسة كم صار عمرك شموسة ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> يا طير طاير بالسما
> ميل على حبيبي و قول له
> كل عام و أنت بألف خير و هنا
> و ربي يزيد عمره كل سنة سنة 
> ...



وانتـــي بالف خير حبيبتي هديـــل ..... صار عمري 21 ....صرت كبيــــــــــرة :P   ههههههههههه

يسلمو عل كيكة والاغنية ..... اختيارك زوووووووووء حياتي .....
 :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## (dodo)

كل عام وانتي بخير يا شموسة وعقبال ال 1000 سنة يارب والله يطول بعمرك ويخليكي

----------


## shams spring

> كل عام وانتي بخير يا شموسة وعقبال ال 1000 سنة يارب والله يطول بعمرك ويخليكي


*
وانتـــي بخيــــر دودو 
تسلميلي يا زوووووء ^_**

----------


## طوق الياسمين



----------

